# Film for a Box Brownie!



## alicephotog115 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm looking into buying a vintage Box Brownie I've seen & need to locate film for it. I know it takes a Kodak 620, but is it able to take another film, e.g. a Kodak 120? Thanks


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 17, 2011)

Check this out... Hope it helps.

How to respool 120 film onto a 620 spool


----------



## compur (Mar 17, 2011)

You can sometimes squeeze in a 120 roll into some of the simpler 620 cameras
because they have simple spring metal spool holders that can give a little. You'll 
just have to try it to see.  If not, it's not that difficult to re-spool it or you can "cheat"
and trim off the 120 spool ends with a nail clipper and it should then fit well enough to use.


----------

